# Individual looking for a small lease or club



## Bearhunter06 (Mar 22, 2016)

Individual Looking for a small hunting lease within 70 miles of Albany. Must have turkeys will consider turkey hunting rights only, own a great place to deer hunt but the turkey's have left my land for some unknown reason. Not looking to form a club so there will not be any large groups.


----------



## Cole Henry (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a place in Randolph county close to there that is a 600 acre QDM bow only lease during deer season looking for one more member. It is loaded with birds and none of us turkey hunt. PM me if you have any interest. Can of course use shotguns during turkey season. Thanks


----------



## mainframe142 (May 4, 2016)

I'm interested


----------

